# Knowledge vs Wisdom



## oivind_dahle (May 31, 2012)

"Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad". 
Quote: Brian O'Driscoll


----------



## Rottman (May 31, 2012)

Knowledge says: that's right. Wisdom says: Oivind is bored...


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 31, 2012)

Haha! 

Spot on!


----------



## apicius9 (May 31, 2012)

Glad I saw these words of wisdom before I turn off the lights 

Stefan


----------



## Andrew H (May 31, 2012)

Rottman said:


> Knowledge says: that's right. Wisdom says: Oivind is bored...



Hahaha!


----------



## The Edge (May 31, 2012)

Reminds me of the quote, "Mathematicians think about things, Engineers do them."


----------



## Lucretia (May 31, 2012)

Actually, some of the little sweet cherry tomatoes might be kind of nice in a fruit salad. Sun Golds....:drool:


----------



## brainsausage (May 31, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Actually, some of the little sweet cherry tomatoes might be kind of nice in a fruit salad. Sun Golds....:drool:



I looooove sun golds...


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 31, 2012)

Knowledge is knowing your wife is wrong, wisdom is keeping it to yourself! lol!


----------



## Cipcich (Jun 1, 2012)

That is perhaps as succinct and intelligent a comment as I've heard in some time.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 1, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Knowledge is knowing your wife is wrong, wisdom is keeping it to yourself! lol!



Yep, would you rather be right or happy.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 6, 2012)

Knowledge speaks, wisdom listens.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 6, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Knowledge is knowing your wife is wrong, wisdom is keeping it to yourself! lol!



ROFL for real.


----------



## birdeye (Jun 8, 2012)

Doesn't specifically have the word "knowledge", but: "An intelligent person knows how to get out of a situation a wise person wouldn't have gotten into."

The wife quote says it all. :rofl:


----------



## eto (Jun 8, 2012)

If a Tomato is a fruit they why don't they call Ketchup a smoothie


oivind_dahle said:


> "Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad".
> Quote: Brian O'Driscoll


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 8, 2012)

You put vinegar in your smoothies? Who are you, Ferran Adria?


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 8, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> You put vinegar in your smoothies? Who are you, Ferran Adria?


With edible flower cotton candy paper lid


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wisdom is the knowledge of not knowing jack!!!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 8, 2012)

The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing.


----------



## eto (Jun 8, 2012)

Always, a little goes a long way


BurkeCutlery said:


> You put vinegar in your smoothies? Who are you, Ferran Adria?


----------

